# Foley Catheter insertion/removal



## newhall94 (Apr 25, 2013)

Can anyone tell me what codes would be used for a patient who is outpatient observation in the hospital and has a foley catheter placed?  Do you charge an office visit with outpatient hospital as the place of service?  Also, can you bill for the office visit when the patient comes back for the removal in the office?  Patient has the catheter removed by the nurse and is told to come back later that day to make sure everything is working properly?  Doctor is charging 99211 for that visit.  I do billing for a GI office so I'm not familiar with Urology coding.

Thanks!


----------

